# workbench dogs



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Can I use a router to put in round dogs in a 2-1/2 thick workbench?
I'd like to add 2 rows of 3/4" round dogs to the bench on the front vice end & 2 in the vise jaw.
I was going to make a jig for a drill, but maybe a plunge router would be better/more accurate.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

How deep do the holes need to be? I would be inclined to make the jog and use a plunge router. FYI I would use a router for almost everything. I do not know of readily available drill bits of 3/4 in diameter other than a Forstner bit.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

This operation seems tailored for router use. The forstner bits are great, but better suited for a bottomed hole, not a through hole.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Dave,
I think 2 1/2" is too much for any router bit that I know of. IMHO you have a couple of choices. Either a forstner bit or a spade bit and a precision drill guide. Woodcraft.com has the guide on sale right now at...

http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=146143&FamilyID=3121

I used something similar with a forstner bit to drill the 3/4" holes in my bench. If you want to make your own wooden bench dogs, I previously posted a PDF file on how to make some really neat ones here...

http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/9701-bench-dogs.html


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is awfully deep. I miss read that question.

I would use the router for all the holes to one inch or a little more in depth. Than finish off with the drill. You will get a perfect edge.

It is simpler for me to set up equal spacing with a router only because I am set up for that already.

If you use a drill from start to finish I bet by the last hole the surface will not be looking that clean. A carbide forstner might be your best bet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just my 2 cents

You can get router bits 4" long, that's to the say the carb. cutters are 4" long and the router is the best tool for drilling holes...with a quick made jig you can get the job done easy with a plunge router and a brass guide 

========


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

How would you set that up? 4" bits scare the crap out of me. 

You could never get that to start the holes unless you lift the router on some kind of frame, or tall solid base with a hole in it, correct? Or I guess start with a shorter bit, then switch to the longer bit, which might be problematic if you want an exact 1/2" hole. Switching bits tends to make the hole larger due to alignment issues.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

I have two of them, that I got off eBay. I have 2",3",3 1/2" ones as well.1/2" shank and 1/4" most are 1/2" bits but some are 3/8" diam.also.

I use a step up block that lifts the router up by a 1" or so of the deck then once the bit can drop into the hole I remove the step up block to one side...I use a 1" and 1 1/2" brass guides the norm in the step up block and the 1/4" template ..the vac. pickup tube pulls all the chips right up and out of the hole...I have used it to put in deep holes for 3/4" /1" dowels...

I use the tool below to put on the dowels on the end of the stick, two the norm on each end. 
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11409&filter=dowel cutter

=======




nickao65 said:


> How would you set that up? 4" bits scare the crap out of me.
> 
> You could never get that to start the holes unless you lift the router on some kind of frame, or tall solid base with a hole in it, correct? Or I guess start with a shorter bit, then switch to the longer bit, which might be problematic if you want an exact 1/2" hole. Switching bits tends to make the hole larger due to alignment issues.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks that's what I figured.

Once I was using a 3" long 1/2" router bit from Rockler. There was something wrong with the bit because once I turned on the router it was so out of balance I could barely hold on to the router. So much so I was afraid to even move my thumb to turn the router off in fear I would not be able to hold on. I was about to just toss the router across the room and dive as my wife hearing the commotion came in and pulled the plug.

I looked at the bit. It was ever so slightly off straight and I believe that is what caused the balance to be so off. I guess in a bit that long it is extremely important that the bit be perfectly straight and balanced. It was a brand new bit at the time and never was used before.

Ever since then I have a kill switch at my knee that will turn off any tool plugged into the outlet. I also have not used a long bit like that since, its been 6 years.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Bj, nickao65, you guys seem to have lost track of what Dave wants to do here. He wants to drill 3/4" bench dog holes, not 1/2" holes and you are talking about 3" long 1/2" and 3/8" router bits.
I do agree, however, that it might be best to start the holes with a 3/4" router bit and finish up with a spade or forstner bit. At least that way you wouldn't have to buy the drill guide.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI George

Yep I know he wants to put in 3/4" holes it's done with a 1/2" diam. router bit. 
Something like below.. but the one below is 1 3/8" diam. hole.but it works the same way..
The template below is 1 1/2" ID  and using a 5/8" guide with a 1/2" bit it will come out with a 1 3/8" hole just the right size for the hinges.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18060&filter=hinge jig
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=18060&TabSelect=Details
http://images.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000408AA.pdf

Bit below
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-3-B...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

As you know spade bits rip the stock out and forstner bits don't like to go to deep without cooking them...
=======





curiousgeorge said:


> Bj, nickao65, you guys seem to have lost track of what Dave wants to do here. He wants to drill 3/4" bench dog holes, not 1/2" holes and you are talking about 3" long 1/2" and 3/8" router bits.
> I do agree, however, that it might be best to start the holes with a 3/4" router bit and finish up with a spade or forstner bit. At least that way you wouldn't have to buy the drill guide.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, but you do not need a 3/4" bit, that is what the guide is for. You can make a 3/4" hole with a pre made hole(template) and a bit with a bearing or a template guide bushing.

So the length is the issue not the diameter.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Bob you beat me to it. Nice links! They shows the concept very well.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Lots of good info. Thanks.
Eventually I'll get "around to it".
Router table/bench is on top of the list.
Let me guess, somebody here has made an "aroundtoit"
Routers are like airplanes, 
"a black hole to throw money into"
Always need to buy one more bit or make one more jig


----------

